# Central FL rabbit breeder



## montverdechick (Feb 24, 2012)

Just wanted to share this information.  If any of you live in Central FL and you are looking for a good breeder of rabbits (mostly meat rabbits) or pigs, please visit http://bubbasfarm0.webs.com/. This High School senior is a fine young man trying to make money for college and has recently shown his rabbits at the FL State Fair. Please help us support him. Thanks!


----------

